# Night Ops Bassin' on base



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

My son and I hit up a certain lake on a certain base to try some night fishing. We braved the gators and snakes, and it was well worth it!!! Topwater at night is awesome. Here are a few of the BIG ones! I had no idea there were monsters like this out there, we both broke our previous bass records that night.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

DANG! Nice job.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Two fine fish right there!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of top-water were you using? Smaller skitterwalks? Bugs or buzzbaits?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

We were using black buzzbaits with a curly tail grub. My sons had to be at least 10 pounds, the picture does her no justice. It was my best Bass trip ever!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

flat sure STUDS!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great job guys and thanks for the post. :clap :letsdrink


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

think i've beento that "certain" base a few years ago! looks like it's timeto renew the ol' permit! topwater at night is my favoite way to fish... nice job!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

There are lots of snakes and critters, I am thinking about trying some kind of snake topwater lure. I can't wait to do it again!!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. Thats a couple o hawgs.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice looking fish. 



What camera were you using? The pix are different sizes.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

It's just a cheap camera, when I transferred them to the post that is the way they came out.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are beastly, are you mounting them?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

They are still swimming, I am going to pay them a visit come spawn time!!!!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice catches there Firedawg...that base wouldn't happen to be the other one, would it?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Two very nice one's.....:clap:clap


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>*Nice catches there Firedawg...that base wouldn't happen to be the other one, would it?*



I believe so....


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some studs, must of sounded like cannonballs hittin the water smashin the buzzbaits!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

The big one my son caught sounded more like a big SLURP all the others smashed them!!! We went through a bunch of curly tail grub trailers that night!


----------

